# Dog Names!



## CamStone (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey everyone! I am picking up my puppy from the breeder on August 7th and I have some names in mind for him! Vote for the name you like the most, and if you don't like any of the names post your suggestions!


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I LOOVE Coby, or Auzzie


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like all of them.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I have always liked the name Kane


----------



## Charprtr (May 14, 2014)

Coby is really cute! Kane just reminds me of the Chicago Blackhawks, personally. That may not matter at all but sometimes help to know what/ people might associate your dog with.


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

I used Heidi or Gunther Have had three heidis and two gunthers Now I have a rudy He came with that name though


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I was too late to vote but I loveCoby. Great name.


----------

